# big game qview venison first fatties



## big game cook (Sep 15, 2008)

these looked so awesome when i joined SMF that i knew it would be matter of weeks and ide be smoking some.

well here goes my first. wife and mine. she selected a hash brown, egg, cheese (colby monterey jack cubes), mushroom, green onion, reg sausage.





heres hers. all woven and ready for smoke tomorrow.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 15, 2008)

heres mine. made from hot sausage.

my filling? venison. i am a meat hunter and processor. i make my own sausages cuts and jerky every year. so i wanted a wild variety fattie. so venison sausage it is. sliced and fried venison bratwurst with a spoon of butter and roasted canned green chilis. fixings? green onion, mushrooms diced, a red scotch bonnet habenaro fresh from garden diced, 3 tobasco peppers green 1/2ed fresh off plant, monterey colby cubes, motzerella shredded, shake of red pepper flakes and 2 tsp of ground horseradish.





dang i love it when a plan comes togather.

heres the two fatties for tomorrow.

i dashed the bacon on mine with chocolate habenaro powder. do you guys rub your bacon before smoking a fattie. i plan on using a sweet brown sugar/garlic rub i make for mine. 



how they look? i gave points to [email protected] for the bacon weve tutorial. heck with that it was easy as pie. there wrapped in plastic wrap in fridge. be going on tomorrow.

and like clock work ill post after pics. man. you all are great. looking forward to a long lived fellowship here.


----------



## grothe (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad my post helped ya out. They both look great...however...the venison fattie sounds awesome!! Can't wait for the finish....Could ya Email me a slice? LOL


----------



## 1894 (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks great !!!!! Looking forward to the finish pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Is it too early to start the clockwork countdown ?


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice work!  I have made venison fattys with venison as the sausage, home ground of course. I did learn you need at least 30% pork butt or similar for that...so if yer inclined after the deer harvest... try that!


----------



## big game cook (Sep 15, 2008)

AT 160 INTERNAL TEMP. getting close. finished pics soon.


----------



## uncle-honky (Sep 15, 2008)

I used to weave after the meal....now I try to weave before. It is all about the presentation man! Nice looking fatties, can't wait for the after qview!


----------



## big game cook (Sep 16, 2008)

plain awesome.+

wifes fattie with egg hash b taters, g onion, mushrooms cheese.



mine

hot sausage, venison bratwurst, habenaro + tobasco and green chilis fried up with green onion and shrooms. horseradish and cube monty and colby + motz cheese. 






wifes only complaint. needs more filling next time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but they were good. mine im chowing now. its warm
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . and not from the coals lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 yummy.

pretty good for having pulled briset last night lol. be eating salad for a few days now. oh wait. i forgot we have left overs. salads after there gone.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Big Game.....those look deeeeelicious


----------



## richtee (Sep 16, 2008)

Dat's a beauty, man! Bravo!


----------



## grothe (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job, they look perfect!


----------



## sweet_magnolia (Sep 16, 2008)

They look great!


----------



## big game cook (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks. and thanks for the points too. no smoke tonight. think ill just grill. brisket and fatties in a row. time to rest.


----------



## ezmoney (Sep 18, 2008)

Those are some excellent fatties!


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 19, 2008)

good looking fatty


----------



## big game cook (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks. im just glad they tasted as good or better than they looked. i ate mine in two sittings.


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 19, 2008)

Beautiful!  I'm drooling and I just had leftover fatty for breakfast!  

I hope my daughter's brother in law gifts us with some venison this year!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Sep 19, 2008)

Sure, add some pepper flakes! The habenaro and tobasco chilis coupled with the venison sausage could never have been spicy enough! LOL. Wish I could taste it. Sounds great!

Dave


----------

